# can i make it to boomvang?



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

what is the smallest boat you have seen out there? i have a 24ft whaler. is this too small? were getting a super deal on a pair of 150 hondas, and should be able to make it without putting too much fuel on deck. we will buddy boat for the first time for sure, and i know i will have to break in the hondas and get comfortable with the boat. could i make it?


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

What year is it? If its a mid ninties model, then I don't think you'll have any trouble if the Hondas are 4 strokes.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

its a 2004. and yea they are 4's.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Bobby, do you keep it at Kirbys, and had a Wellcraft before?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Fuel capacity of the Whaler? 

On a perfect day, sure. But what if it kicks up to 4-5s. Do you really want to run 115 miles in sloppy seas in a 24ft Whaler? 


Brandon


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I think you are going to have to take so extra fuel. Your boat only holds 150 gallons where as the 94 to 98 models hold 200 gallons.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

yea its only 150 gallons. i would hate to get stuck in 4-5's but it wouldn't kill us. and if it starts to get a little rough we can start heading back. and no were out of clines landing.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bobbycocano said:


> yea its only 150 gallons. i would hate to get stuck in 4-5's but it wouldn't kill us. and if it starts to get a little rough we can start heading back. and no were out of clines landing.


No the 4-5s wouldn't kill you. They'd just run you out of gas. If you don't mind having gas on the deck and everything goes perfect you'll be fine. Lose an engine, have to run around a little line, any number of little things go wrong you're stretched out.


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

hey im new to offshore. dont you usually wanna run a third out and a third for trolling and then have a third of your fuel for the return trip?Not sure how far i could get in my 23 clearwaterw/115 but booomvang im pretty sure is outta my reach.correct me if im wrong cause id sure like to go..............


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

No matter what, you need more fuel. So on the deck it is. I say at least another 50 gallons.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rs67c said:


> hey im new to offshore. dont you usually wanna run a third out and a third for trolling and then have a third of your fuel for the return trip?Not sure how far i could get in my 23 clearwaterw/115 but booomvang im pretty sure is outta my reach.correct me if im wrong cause id sure like to go..............


Not exactly. 1/3 out, 1/3 in, 1/3 in reserve.

Your method puts you home on empty. BAD idea.

Brandon


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll chime in since I have a 24 Regulator w/150 yamahas. I also only have a 150 gallon tank only. If you go only to BV and back I'd carry at least 30 gallon extra. On my last trip I burned 130-135 gallons. That was with a choppy 2-3' going out and 3-4 coming back. Oh yea, I had about 600 lbs of tuna up front also. So yes, you can make it. But, you MUST plan carefully with the weather, especially now. Also, there are a number of guys on this forum that you could buddy up with,,,, safety in numbers. 

You can get 15 gallon barrels at Hwy 146 and 517 if I remember right. Someone can here has posted it in the past.


Victor


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Bobby, I have a 24 Conquest with 155 Gal; I plan to make a 
run to BoomVang during the last week of July, if you want to 
buddy boat check back with me , another friend is going to take
his Pursuit 28 twin Yamaha 200 with me on that trip. I get 
1.77 mpg fully loaded: 20gal water, ice, gear and 4 guys in flat 
seas. i plan to carry extra 50-75 gal of fuel


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for all the info guys. i have decided that some time this your if all works out im heading for bv. ill be sure to take a couple extra gallons and buddy boat. 

thanks and any info on what to do when i get there would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

when you get there drop a few lines and catch fish....


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

bobbycocano said:


> thanks for all the info guys. i have decided that some time this your if all works out im heading for bv. ill be sure to take a couple extra gallons and buddy boat.
> 
> thanks and any info on what to do when i get there would be greatly appreciated as well.


what port do you fish from? did you go fishing yesterday?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

if he is out of clines landing it would be port aransas......


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

no i wasn't out yesterday. i'm in college in san antonio right now and its killing me.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> if he is out of clines landing it would be port aransas......


didnt see that post....the only reason i ask is i saw a boat exactly like that heading out yesterday, which im sure is like saying hey i saw someone driving a silver truck yesterday was that yours?lol


----------



## offshoreaddict (Jul 26, 2006)

hey bobby im out of port oconnor.i have a 25ft wellcraft with a 140g tank.maybe we can buddy boat this summer to boomvang.ive been getting the itch to go after reading all these tuna reports..


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

yea that would be great. shoot me a pm sometime this summer. prob june-sept. buddy boats are great. lets do it.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

ive been to the gardens in my old 1992 24' sea ray laguna that had old 92 150's on it before but i was 17 and dumb but it held 180 gallons


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

well if your comfortable with your rig, have a buddy boat with you, and have all of the proper gear then your good. look at it logically. I'm more likely to be seriously injured on the three hour trip from san antonio to port a than if i went to bv. yea its dangerous but thats life. you do things to minimize that danger like prepare be safe, go in a group and have back-up plans. sat. phone, buddy boat, extra gas, ect.


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes you can make it, if you pack fuel on deck. Their are plenty of 2coolers that run a bigger more capable rigg that are often looking for crew. I run a 36 contender and will send you a PM next time we are heading out. If you do decide to make the run good luck and be safe.


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

yes u can make it but i know how fast mother nature can change and i wouldnt want to be caught out there in a 24footer in 8 to 10 footers. keep in mind how fast a calm sea can change.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

have you really seen 2-3 footers jump to 8-10 in a few hours? did you miss the report about the hurricane coming in or something?


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

yes i have i am a young buck but i have been working offshore for a some years now. i have seen it go from a swimming pool to grabbing life jackets for the costomers in the same day. you can run into summer squalls that will turn your world arround. and it didnt take 2-3 hors more like 20-30 minutes.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

thats not physically possible. i can see it getting dramatically worse in a few hours but for it to go from swimming pool to 8-10 footer in under an hour isn't realistic. waves are created by wind. the reasons seas build and get exponentially larger is because the surface area of the water in creases on rough days and that gives the wind more area to push on. i can see the wind pushing some rough seas in form farther out in the gulf but still that would take a few hours and wouldn't be too hard to out run. that would also be forecasted. 

1-2 to 8-10 in 30 mins. thats a little extreme.


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

if you say so. been there done that it aint fun. ask some one that does it for a living and is out there all the time how fast it can change. i am one of them. expecially when u hit a squall with 50-70 knot winds.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Bobby, there were a few post on here a few months back where more than 2 2Coolers posted it went from 2 foot or so to over 10s in an hour. One guy in a cabin boat had his bow lights that were mounted in the bow blown in, and almost sank them, another in a Whaler hat the console and T-Top knocked loose, and a few guys on a center console rig actually were able to make it to a ship, where they were invited onboard and spent the noght with their boat tied to it. Matt,(Killer Of Fish) is a young guy, but he has been fishing and working with his dad, David Smith on the Rockbottom, out of Freeport since he was 12 years old, that I know of, and I dont doubt what he is saying. Went on a 36 hour trip on the Captain Casey around 1990 or so, and in a hour or 2, it went to ****. you get out deep, there are a number of things that can make the sees very rough with little or no notice, including a hurricane LOL


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

i completely believe you about that. all im saying is that these types of storms are forecasted. there's cloud cover. temperature changes. i don't doubt that this happens. all im saying is that there are ways to prevent that situation.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

yea. im defiantly going to stay away from anything that might give me trouble especially if i'm 120+ offshore in a small boat. thanks for the warning.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Son, there is very little warning from a sudden squall, and these are what sink boats. Not a hurricane, not a front. I've been running offshore for 30 of my 36 years, and have been caught in the absolute worst **** in the gulf of mexico. I'm not telling you not to go, but, file a float plan, have a buddy boat, and take a MINIMUM of 50 gallons more fuel than you think you need.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I was wondering, any idea yet on what king of milage the hondas are going to give you? I did a little looking around and found some 25 gallon above deck auxillary tanks for around $150 a pop, I would think in a 24 footer, with 4 stroke hondas and an extra 50 gallons, you could safely make it out and back and have enough for trolling and a good bit of reserve on hand. I know Whalers are a heavy, solid hull, but I would think wiht the Hondas 2 mpg would be a reasonable guestimate. Just make sure to have backups, hand held radio and GPS, pick the days carefully, and always with a buddy boat, shouldnt be a problem. Like you said, they ussually can forecast if its going to be bad, but it aint always so, seen days that were supposed to be soupy, and we didnt go out, others did and it was great, other days that they say it will be great, and get your brains beat out on the run. I always remember what a kid I knew in Dallas who was working as a bartender told me. he was going to SMU and studying meteorology, when I asked him why he wanted to be a weatherman, he said it was the only job he could think of where he could be wrong 50% of the time and not get fired.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

the dealer says that they 9 gallons an hour each running full out, and that it should top out at around 45 but i don't believe it. i still think ill get over 2 but 3 seems like a stretch.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dallasrick said:


> Bobby, there were a few post on here a few months back where more than 2 2Coolers posted it went from 2 foot or so to over 10s in an hour. One guy in a cabin boat had his bow lights that were mounted in the bow blown in, and almost sank them, another in a Whaler hat the console and T-Top knocked loose, and a few guys on a center console rig actually were able to make it to a ship, where they were invited onboard and spent the noght with their boat tied to it. Matt,(Killer Of Fish) is a young guy, but he has been fishing and working with his dad, David Smith on the Rockbottom, out of Freeport since he was 12 years old, that I know of, and I dont doubt what he is saying. Went on a 36 hour trip on the Captain Casey around 1990 or so, and in a hour or 2, it went to ****. you get out deep, there are a number of things that can make the sees very rough with little or no notice, including a hurricane LOL


A friend of mine knows the guy in the 36 foot Contender that tied up to that ship and spent the night. Heard he was so scared he sold the boat. Hope it never happens to me. My fishing buddy Bubba used to work on a 100 foot Shrimp boat. He said it got so bad sometimes they ordered lifejackets put on.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Seems like the dealers and manufactures come up with some unbelievable numbers. Once you have the new motors in, I would look at getting a good fuel management system, most guys here run flowscan, and go out on maybe a hundred mile run in moderate conditions, have the tanks full before going out, and fill up after the day then going by GPS, devide miles covered by fuel burnt, that will at least give you a pretty good idea. If you are able to get 3 MPG, I figure the 150 gallons should be plenty. gives you 1/3 for going out, 1/3 for comming in and a 1/3 for reserve, trolling etc. Have fun with it, If I was taking a 24 foot size boat out on a long haul, that Whaler would be my one of the top choices.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

bobbycocano said:


> thats not physically possible. i can see it getting dramatically worse in a few hours but for it to go from swimming pool to 8-10 footer in under an hour isn't realistic. waves are created by wind. the reasons seas build and get exponentially larger is because the surface area of the water in creases on rough days and that gives the wind more area to push on. i can see the wind pushing some rough seas in form farther out in the gulf but still that would take a few hours and wouldn't be too hard to out run. that would also be forecasted.
> 
> 1-2 to 8-10 in 30 mins. thats a little extreme.


been there done that dont believe it i feel sorry for ya bud no fun at all!! i was out in our 07 30' triton at the claypiles on a beautiful day flat calm all of a sudden i felt a cold wind hit the back of my neck i turned around looking to the west north west and i saw it a squall line coming. That swimming pool turned in to 8-10 in about 20 min 50kt winds and guess what direction i had to go to get home to galveston. Not fun amigo not fun at all! That boat felt really small!!! There was no front in the forecast or anything supposed to be the perfect day in fact that same day that same squall line sunk a bigger boat that ours i think it was 36' sportfish of some kind!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

bobbycocano said:


> have you really seen 2-3 footers jump to 8-10 in a few hours? did you miss the report about the hurricane coming in or something?


The yr. was 1991, opening of Texas State waters to Gulf shrimping, we decided to "make" the opening off Freeport, there was a good concentration of "brownies" in about 110' of water, slick calm @ dusk, 1:30 am. a freak summertime squall from hell hits us, winds were clocked @ 65mph (+), seas went from slick as a babies butt to 8's in a matter of minutes, the squall only lasted about an hour, but the answer to your question, YES- better be prepared for anything, your not fishing a duck pond.........


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

EPIRB (or PLB) - if I were you, I wouldn't go without one.



Brandon


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

_*i have a 24ft whaler. is this too small?*_

not being a wizeguy here , but have you thought about 120 miles? X2

you don't know your fuel burn
you don't know how stable your motors are yet
you need more fuel
you need 6 more foot of boat
you need alot of safety gear, and a heavy tow bridle 
your probly gonna be very overloaded

if someone has to tow you in your gonna make 8 knots or so.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> EPIRB (or PLB) - if I were you, I wouldn't go without one.
> 
> Brandon


Roger that!


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

dallasrick said:


> Seems like the dealers and manufactures come up with some unbelievable numbers. If I was taking a 24 foot size boat out on a long haul, that Whaler would be my one of the top choices.


Not true; I have twin HONDA 4's on my 24 Whaler, it's a heavy boat 
with 155 gal, but if I trim properly, and run between 22-25mph I get 2.77mpg,
with half a tank and bare minimum gear I get over 3mpg,

I do have FloScan and I do fill it up at the end of the day to make sure it's
not telling me lies. Your mileage goes down when you run out of the 
cruising RPM range, for my HONDA it is around 3800 -4200 RPM


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bobbycocano said:


> thats not physically possible. i can see it getting dramatically worse in a few hours but for it to go from swimming pool to 8-10 footer in under an hour isn't realistic.


LOL...yeah RIGHT..........Remember, The Titantic was unsinkable!

My opinion is _"If you have to ask if your boat is too small to make it out there... It Probably IS!"_


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Get tow insurance out that far is they have it, make sure to have plenty of safety gear and plenty of fuel. Heck i'll go with you ..in August


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

bobbycocano said:


> thats not physically possible. i can see it getting dramatically worse in a few hours but for it to go from swimming pool to 8-10 footer in under an hour isn't realistic. waves are created by wind. the reasons seas build and get exponentially larger is because the surface area of the water in creases on rough days and that gives the wind more area to push on. i can see the wind pushing some rough seas in form farther out in the gulf but still that would take a few hours and wouldn't be too hard to out run. that would also be forecasted.
> 
> 1-2 to 8-10 in 30 mins. thats a little extreme.


How much have you been in the Gulf? If you say that it is not physically possible for those things to happen you obviously have not been out there very much and seen it. Have you ever seen a cold front come into the Gulf while you were out there? It can go from ice cream to oh **** in a matter of minutes. There have been times where I wanted to kiss the ground when I got back in.


----------



## dwphello (Jul 31, 2007)

*not a good idea*

Why don't you guys get a coleman raft and put a 5 horse on the tale end and try it? You could do the trip but with alot of people needing crews in bigger boats it would be ignorant. Not only do you jeoprodize your crew but the nice guy that has to pull you in when you run out of fuel burns more fuel to. Case closed not a good Idea.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Why Hondas?*

My question is why are you getting rid of the Opti's??? According to the Whaler website they get 2.86 MPG at 3500 RPM going about 30 MPH yielding a range of 386 miles. More than likely you probably can't run that fast in a 24' for and extended time but still that is pretty stingy fuel usage.

http://www.whaler.com/rec/pdfs/performance/13.pdf


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bobby, 

Your boat is probably marginally capable of making this trip, with lots of precautions, a big buddy boat, etc. 

You are not. And in fact, you are several years on the water away. That you believe that big seas can't come up on you unforecasted, that you can't get boxed in, etc. speaks to your inexperience. That you shrug off advice as unrealistic from experienced people speaks to bad judgement. VERY bad judgement. 

You should not try this trip this year. OR next year. You know to little about running a boat offshore and it will take you that long to get the minimum knowledge and experience base. 

The fuel rule is 1/3 out, 1/3 back, 1/3 reserve. You can EASILY burn that extra third in difficult conditions. 

So, check your floscans, check your pump readings, do whatever you need to do but KNOW what you burn at what RPM, what your mileage is. 

If anything hiccups, you'll be running at night. Make certain you have a good radar and enough screen time to interpret it properly. 

A sat phone is a nice to have. A GPirb is essential. 

XM weather radio is pretty much have to have out there. It's way better than onboard radar for figuring out how to avoid (or confront) weather. 

I would definitely buy a fuel tank made for that purpose. Big seas and fuel loose on the deck is a very bad scenario. 

Do not run with a buddy with a 24-25' boat. If trouble happens, he probably can't hang with you (dead engine, whatever) without running himself dangerously low on gas. In a big storm, he's no better off than you - there are just two of you out there to rescue. Assuming you put a few fishermen on each boat, he probably can't take on your passengers without overloading/cramping his boat. 

If you run with a buddy to this venue, make sure it is one who has done it several times, and WILL STAY with you if need be (tendency of someone with a 36' go fast boat will be to run off and leave you. Some buddy).


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Well said Levelwind !


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

*I would not do it*

I can tell you all kinds of stories of problems in boats much more capable. While I do have a friend that runs out there in a single engine boat, My larger boat with 500 mile range and state of the art electronics feels small and underequiped when you get out there. And like the others that have warned you about that impossible wind, I can tell you it has happened to me more than once, and it will eat up fuel.

Be safe!

Good luck!


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks ill be sure to take extra fuel, watch the weather and have a larger boat buddy out there with me.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't forget...........................


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Your boat is probably marginally capable of making this trip, with lots of precautions, a big buddy boat, etc.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice! I hope Bobby takes it. That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> A friend of mine knows the guy in the 36 foot Contender that tied up to that ship and spent the night. Heard he was so scared he sold the boat. Hope it never happens to me. . . . . .


Not a Contender but a 35' Scarab and yes, he sold the boat.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I know from the post's I read from the guys who were out there and made it thru, I was real glad I wasnt out there, sounded pretty bad.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno, you guys sound awful hard on the old boy, giving him the red like that. I've been 30 miles out to sea in an open 22 foot sailboat with no more than a 5 HP pooter engine and made it just fine with a hand held compass and a wet chart. Sure, I'd want a 20-30 percent reserve on any fuel for sure, but the more important thing is to have a good survival package. No matter what you say, your boat could swamp, sink, or you could be blown off the wreck in large seas. That's the part that matters the most, staying alive. No fancy electronics or amount of gas can fix that problem. /sam


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

> Not a Contender but a 35' Scarab and yes, he sold the boat.


What was the name of the boat?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Swells said:


> I dunno, you guys sound awful hard on the old boy, giving him the red like that. I've been 30 miles out to sea in an open 22 foot sailboat with no more than a 5 HP pooter engine and made it just fine with a hand held compass and a wet chart. Sure, I'd want a 20-30 percent reserve on any fuel for sure, but the more important thing is to have a good survival package. No matter what you say, your boat could swamp, sink, or you could be blown off the wreck in large seas. That's *the part that matters the most, staying alive*. No fancy electronics or amount of gas can fix that problem. /sam


a swiss army knife , a fine chianti and some fava beans ....dddohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Swells said:


> I dunno, you guys sound awful hard on the old boy, giving him the red like that. I've been 30 miles out to sea in an open 22 foot sailboat with no more than a 5 HP pooter engine and made it just fine with a hand held compass and a wet chart. Sure, I'd want a 20-30 percent reserve on any fuel for sure, but the more important thing is to have a good survival package. No matter what you say, your boat could swamp, sink, or you could be blown off the wreck in large seas. That's the part that matters the most, staying alive. No fancy electronics or amount of gas can fix that problem. /sam


Refugees came from Cuba in 55 gal. barrel drums too, gotta have grey matter..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

needs a half tower










,


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

bobbycocano said:


> thats not physically possible. i can see it getting dramatically worse in a few hours but for it to go from swimming pool to 8-10 footer in under an hour isn't realistic. waves are created by wind. the reasons seas build and get exponentially larger is because the surface area of the water in creases on rough days and that gives the wind more area to push on. i can see the wind pushing some rough seas in form farther out in the gulf but still that would take a few hours and wouldn't be too hard to out run. that would also be forecasted.
> 
> 1-2 to 8-10 in 30 mins. thats a little extreme.



Last summer in the big blowup talked about in this thread the crud got kicked out of every boat offshore of the Texas coast from Corpus to Galveston. There were a lot of guys in boats a lot bigger than your praying out loud that day. Some times it can not be avoided. Period. 

Oh ya I only heard of one boat coming apart in that on and guess what it was. Complacency WILL kill you and your passengers. 

Take your boat out and have fun. Just get to know your boat before tackling a deep water trip. When you do get to the point that your confident, don't cut a single corner on safety.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> I know from the post's I read from the guys who were out there and made it thru, I was real glad I wasnt out there, sounded pretty bad.


Likewise.



> What was the name of the boat?


I don't know what the name was but he sold it to a guy on this board, BigOTex.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Bobby, the best time to make that long run is during late July, August when 
the sea is calm. Check NOAA forecast and make sure it is flat 2 days prior and 2 
days aft of your intended travel date, make sure you carry 200 gal, get your boat in top shape now: new impeller, engine oil, gear oil, 
replace all fuel filters (should be 6 total on the HONDA) , replace/install water
separator, new batteries .... make some practice runs in June and find your 
cruising sweet spot ....


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, ( and i would NEVER do it) but have any of you ever seen a single engined outboard out at the floaters?? I have a mutual aquaintance who says he has been several times in his 24ft robalo with single opti, and i call bs!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Swells said:


> I dunno, you guys sound awful hard on the old boy, giving him the red like that. I've been 30 miles out to sea in an open 22 foot sailboat with no more than a 5 HP pooter engine and made it just fine with a hand held compass and a wet chart. Sure, I'd want a 20-30 percent reserve on any fuel for sure, but the more important thing is to have a good survival package. No matter what you say, your boat could swamp, sink, or you could be blown off the wreck in large seas. That's the part that matters the most, staying alive. No fancy electronics or amount of gas can fix that problem. /sam


Yeah, but you said it Sam. You were in a SAIL boat. You had an alternative power beside an outboard motor. I would venture to say that attaching a mast to a power boat would be unreasonable to say the least. This guy obviously needs more time with his boat and in the Gulf prior to making a run to Boomvang, or Tequila for that matter. We are just trying to talk some sense into him.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

country7 said:


> Just out of curiousity, ( and i would NEVER do it) but have any of you ever seen a single engined outboard out at the floaters?? I have a mutual aquaintance who says he has been several times in his 24ft robalo with single opti, and i call bs!!


The last time i ran to boomvang there was a single outboard about 24-25 ft tied up to the cylinder of boomvang with gas cans tied all over the hard top, nuts if you ask me. i have a 30ft angler with radar, twin 225 yama 4 strk lots of fuel and 25 years of fishing in the gulf and i feel real small out there. Once i went for 4 days on a 70 ft sportfish and the weather went from flat to pretty rough multiple times, ohh but the forcast was 2ft or less. That was about 5 years ago when you never saw another boat.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think you like the WAFI?

You know what a WAFI is, right?

A "wind assisted freaking idiot."

_-been there done that, and I'm tougher for it!! _


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

now i know that i haven't spent nearly as much time on the water as many of you but im still not new to offshore fishing. i have never seen one of these extreme squalls like you all are talking about. this is our third offshore rig. we had a larger 31ft whaler but it was terrible on gas and a pain to maintain. im very comfortable with our current rig and i was just looking at pushing it a little further out than normal. i didn't post this to get flamed and to be told that i am a novice. thanks for everyones help and ill be sure to take extra fuel and buddy boat if i decide to go. 

thanks to all


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am going to say this nicely. Anytime you have to put gasoline on the deck of a boat, you need a bigger boat to be going there. Diesel, yes. Gas, no. You break a seam on a gas tank and have all the running down the deck and you will become a believer. I used to put 30 gallons in a USCG approved tank, on the swim platform in my younger days. Even though I could cut it away if needed, it's still was crazy. Empty gas cans are even worse. You really need to ask if you can make it back, not out there. Back is all that matters.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

what about fuel bladders? how safe are those?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> The yr. was 1991, opening of Texas State waters to Gulf shrimping, we decided to "make" the opening off Freeport, there was a good concentration of "brownies" in about 110' of water, slick calm @ dusk, 1:30 am. a freak summertime squall from hell hits us, winds were clocked @ 65mph (+), seas went from slick as a babies butt to 8's in a matter of minutes, the squall only lasted about an hour, but the answer to your question, YES- better be prepared for anything, your not fishing a duck pond.........


 I was delivering a sailboat to Galveston from Corpus and got slammed by that same squall.. I can tell you it was elbows and ********* for about 30 mins until it blew on through... and yes it went from a beautiful starlit night to one of the most brutal storms you could imagine.. No radar and we were in the middle of several platforms.. blew out our storm jib, mainsail and broke a spreader... Most of us were doing a little praying that night..


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Attention Mosquito Fleet*

First: Are 29-36 footers really waaaayyyy more seaworthy than 24-25 footers? Longer may ride better and more comfortable than shorter. More fuel and the ability to ride faster through waves certainly improves your odds. But all fiberglass outboard boats (including mine) are cute li'l mosquitos as far as the sea is concerned. Take a trip to BV/N on the 133 foot, twin-diesel "Big E" and compare that level of seaworthiness to your boat. 
Second: Boston Whalers can not sink....lots of stories last few years about big ole inboard fiberglass sportfishers sinking so fast the occupants had no time to react.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

When I was a kid we had a 28' cabin boat of some kind (I do not remember the make) with an inboard 454 gas motor and a fuel capacity of 200 gl. We never went more than 30 miles out. And even then we would plan on going on only the best days. We knew of guys running to BV on boats our size or smaller, but we never wanted to run the risk.

I suggest you think long and hard about all the things you need to go right to make for a safe trip.

Then think about all of the things that could go wrong and make your trip a disaster.

What ever you decide be safe.

RR


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Whalers may not sink, but they can certainly turtle. Try hanging on to an upside down boat in large seas. I will pass. Remember too, any fuel you put on deck goes against the payload. In a 24' foot boat, that's a lot less than most 30+ boats due to the extra 2 feet of beam.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Bobby, I will look tonight again and PM you a link to the site I found for the tanks. I would rather have a tank than bladders, just my opinion, others here can definatly give you more info on that. the site I found has poly tanks that are specifically made for Whalers as well as some other makes, and also have mounting kits etc... available. Bladder wouldnt be bad as long as you can use the fuel in it on the way out, then store it as to clear the deck for the time you are going to be out fishing and resting.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> First: Are 29-36 footers really waaaayyyy more seaworthy than 24-25 footers? Longer may ride better and more comfortable than shorter. More fuel and the ability to ride faster through waves certainly improves your odds. But all fiberglass outboard boats (including mine) are cute li'l mosquitos as far as the sea is concerned. Take a trip to BV/N on the 133 foot, twin-diesel "Big E" and compare that level of seaworthiness to your boat.
> Second: Boston Whalers can not sink....lots of stories last few years about big ole inboard fiberglass sportfishers sinking so fast the occupants had no time to react.


 I agree with you there, 30ft+ boat is but a drop in the ocean, and 
they all can capsize & sink, a few won't sink

I like to push my 24 ft ; I can afford to buy a 
bigger boat but where's the excitement. I have personally been out in
8-10 ft seas when bigger boats would sit idle at Surfside, you just have
to know your boat, how to handle waves, lots of luck and balls. Just living
is risky, I just take more calculated risks.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Right on JohnBoat and Mont had a good point about hauling gasoline as well, a very dangerous practice. You all know the expression "catching air" when you're launched off a huge wave?

Many will tell you that the 26-32 foot size for outboards is perfect for going a ways offshore, but good point unless you're talking about a displacement hull with water-tight hatches, basically you're just in a very high-powered dinghy.

And it takes some major cajones to go out 150 miles out to sea in a glorified dinghy from the Mosquito Fleet, but that's half the fun! 
-sammie


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

here's Moeller Marine 26 gal tank:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=90761&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

here's ATL bladders:

http://www.atlinc.com/US/rangeextender.html


----------



## hdc77494 (Aug 28, 2007)

fuel bladdre, raft, SSB radio, EIRPB, sat wea, minimum


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Do any of the outboard motor boy even carry any lift rafts?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm pretty much speechless. Read Levelwinds' post on this thread. Read Mont's new post about tonight's storm. 

You know the thread people are referencing earlier about last summer's bad storm? If you haven't looked it up yet, search my posts. I started it and I'm pretty sure it was titled something like OffshorePortA/Rescue.

More than likely you won't have anything like that happen to you offshore and you'll continue to live in ignorance. The previous posts describing the dangers offshore were not an attack on your "manhood" or guts. People are just trying to make sure you understand what CAN go wrong. It's clear you don't and I feel sorry for anyone who chooses to fish with you.


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> First: Are 29-36 footers really waaaayyyy more seaworthy than 24-25 footers? Longer may ride better and more comfortable than shorter. More fuel and the ability to ride faster through waves certainly improves your odds. But all fiberglass outboard boats (including mine) are cute li'l mosquitos as far as the sea is concerned. Take a trip to BV/N on the 133 foot, twin-diesel "Big E" and compare that level of seaworthiness to your boat.
> Second: Boston Whalers can not sink....lots of stories last few years about big ole inboard fiberglass sportfishers sinking so fast the occupants had no time to react.


I was working with my dad a few years back. We were bouncing our way to the charlie hole fishing for kings on the way because it was fairly choppy, close 3-4s. We were at the outhouse when a helicopter landed and signeld us to turn the station on the vhf, the copter told us there was a small boat capsized a mile or so offshore. We ran over there and it was a Mako probably 23-25 foot, hard to tell when its upside down. There were two guys holding on to the boat, we picked them up. They said they hit a wave and lost power the boat turned stern into the sea and took one over the back, capsizeing them immediately.

in my opinion i will not go offshore in a boat unless i am completely comfterable with the vessel and i feel confident that it can take the beating of unexpected bad weather.

there are too many people looking for a crew on a larger boat to risk your life 100+ miles offshore in a small single motored outboard


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

personally, i would not go out that far in a 24' boat - ever. as someone said much earlier, if you have to ask if your boat is too small, it probably is.

also, i, too, have seen the gulf of mexico go from two foot swells to 10' in about 45 minutes, but i was in a 65' boat. trust me, it can happen, and does. don't be naive.

i hope poseidon is watching over you. good luck.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*kidding???*

I find it amazing that with all of the great advice that has been given here, anyone can really believe that luck and b*lls should be the basis for making a decision like this.That kind of logic will get you killed...amazing


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> I am going to say this nicely. Anytime you have to put gasoline on the deck of a boat, you need a bigger boat to be going there. Diesel, yes. Gas, no. You break a seam on a gas tank and have all the running down the deck and you will become a believer. I used to put 30 gallons in a USCG approved tank, on the swim platform in my younger days. Even though I could cut it away if needed, it's still was crazy. Empty gas cans are even worse. You really need to ask if you can make it back, not out there. Back is all that matters.


Very well put Mont, and Bobby, no one on here is trying to degrade you or insinuate that you are a novice; however your comment about not believing that seas could rough up in a hurry leads us to believe just that. I hope you never have to witness a strong cold front blow in a day earlier than the forecast predicted. If you do, you will NEVER forget it.

Personally I would not carry extra gas on my boat. If it will not make it on what the boat holds I either need a larger boat or know the limitations of the boat I have. The extra weight alone will hurt you, among other things. You just might exceed the capacity rating, especially if you have a full crew. Not to mention having a bomb on deck, and empty is worse with the fumes. I also want to reiterate what Mont said. Making it BACK is all that matters.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

gas cans on a boat.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> gas cans on a boat.


Imagine that 70 miles out, OK, even ONE mile out!!


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

dallasrick said:


> Bobby, there were a few post on here a few months back where more than 2 2Coolers posted it went from 2 foot or so to over 10s in an hour. One guy in a cabin boat had his bow lights that were mounted in the bow blown in, and almost sank them, another in a Whaler hat the console and T-Top knocked loose, and a few guys on a center console rig actually were able to make it to a ship, where they were invited onboard and spent the noght with their boat tied to it. Matt,(Killer Of Fish) is a young guy, but he has been fishing and working with his dad, David Smith on the Rockbottom, out of Freeport since he was 12 years old, that I know of, and I dont doubt what he is saying. Went on a 36 hour trip on the Captain Casey around 1990 or so, and in a hour or 2, it went to ****. you get out deep, there are a number of things that can make the sees very rough with little or no notice, including a hurricane LOL


That was me in the Whaler

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=122008


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sink vs no sink*

Lets see. Hull A may capsize and sink, or even sink without capsizing. Hull B may capsize but will not sink. I prefer Hull B, thank you.

Many years ago almost nobody had an outboard over 24 feet. A friend with a 20 foot Whaler Outrage told me something I have never forgotten. He said that in some weather/wave conditions a larger boat would make a real difference....but he said "I do not go out on those days anyway". (makes sense...but of course it is possible to get caught out there).

We all have opinions, and any board that makes us think about safety is a good board in my book. Thanks Mont.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

usually ..........when you add hull length, you get beam and freeboard and more sea keeping ability, there are exceptions. 

A 24' whaler if reasonably new probably includes the euro transom in the LOA, i have no idea what hull that is, but if it's an old notch back one , even worse idea yet.

you may not sink , but swamped with hypothermia makes for a long night.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> usually ..........when you add hull length, you get beam and freeboard and more sea keeping ability, there are exceptions.
> 
> A 24' whaler if reasonably new probably includes the euro transom in the LOA, i have no idea what hull that is, but if it's an old notch back one , even worse idea yet.
> 
> you may not sink , but swamped with hypothermia makes for a long night.


Food for thought regarding transom design. I have a large lift out gate between my deck and my outboard well. This may be what you call a notch back one. My thinking is that if I take on a wave and fill up I could lift out that gate and let most of the water out fast, hopefully before really swamping or capsizing. (below deck is fully filled with foam and/or fuel tank). Hope to never test that theory.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bobbycocano said:


> now i know that i haven't spent nearly as much time on the water as many of you but im still not new to offshore fishing. i have never seen one of these extreme squalls like you all are talking about. this is our third offshore rig. we had a larger 31ft whaler but it was terrible on gas and a pain to maintain. im very comfortable with our current rig and i was just looking at pushing it a little further out than normal. *i didn't post this to get flamed and to be told that i am a novice.* thanks for everyones help and ill be sure to take extra fuel and buddy boat if i decide to go.
> 
> thanks to all


Don't feel like you are getting flamed. You asked a question and you got some answers and some suggestions and some advice from some very knowlegable offshore fishermen and boatmen.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111454

In that link I posted a kid / young adult asked about how to make "his" car faster. People gave him suggestions. He ended up killing himself and 4 of his friends in this car.

We don't want to read about a similar situation.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

CO
you bring up a good point, ( hypothermia )

i am definitely no doctor , but i do try to educate myself on things that concern my profession. How many of us really ever think about this issue in the Gulf ?

from what i understand, there are basically 3 stages of hypothermia , and the latter and most severe , begins when the body temp reaches about 90 degrees. that is a drop of about 8 degrees on average.

now im not exactly sure, but i would suspect that the surface water temp at BV is below 67 degrees or so,,with that said , i just have to wonder how long it would take in that water for your core body temp to drop by 7 to 9 degrees,

maby this discussion is for another thread, but i would like to know the effects of our water temps on the body over time.

any doctors in the house ?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike Jennings said:


> maby this discussion is for another thread, but i would like to know the effects of our water temps on the body over time.


 http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/hypothermia.htm

i wasn't flaming you either, bobby, but looking back to when i was 20 years old, you may not be nearly as experienced and wise as you think you are. i look back on some of the things i did when i was 20 and i think to myself, "gee, mc, you're lucky to be alive, dude." i think everyone's really just trying to look out for your safety and welfare, not give you a hard time.

when you ask for opinions in here, rest assured you're going to get some.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> gas cans on a boat.


but your boat is ONE BIG gas can afloat

if you read SeaWorthy, you hear about all the explosions that happen
due to ignition spark in engine compartment , fill up at dock etc ...

gas can on boat is no different than the one in your bilge, and what about
all these 1000s of john boats and dinghy with topside tanks ? can't be that
dangerous otherwise duck hunters and river fishermen would be on fire
on a daily basis


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Inshore slope water is running about 67 and way offshore it is about 75 - you should be able to see the color change with the two kinds of water as the blue water moves in. 

I saw a USCG chart about survival chances at different water temperatures, seemed like about 65 you had 1-2 hours before death. At 80 degrees you can pretty much last forever if you can float.

As to BobbyCocano, I'm the flame-boy around here but I know the 2COOL crowd are good people ... sometimes that ole sarcastic wise-*** in me just comes out. Those extreme squalls do happen though, and I've been in my fair share out at sea.

Squalls can be divided into their color, with a white squalls and black squalls. Both are extreme, with heavy rain and winds of up to hurricane force. Many consider the white squall (loaded with rain) to be the most fierce. Other colors are blue (intense cold front), green (loads of hail in the clouds), and purple (intense electrical energy, rare).

I don't know if you folks have a strategy, but my dad taught me to run for the Southwest side of a squall because if the storm rotates, the Northeast side will be the worst ... in other words, get left if you can. If you have to turn downwind you have to hold the boat where it won't broach in the waves, the most difficult kind of driving you can do on a boat. -sam


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have been out there in a 25 parker which is not much different, if I were you I would take 3 30's. Stop at taquila and empty the drums. strap um to the front and roll.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Dirty Dave said:


> I have been out there in a 25 parker which is not much different, if I were you I would take 3 30's. Stop at taquila and empty the drums. strap um to the front and roll.


Three 30's as in 90 gallons more???!!! ***??!!! Do you realize that one gallon of gas weighs roughly 6 lbs? So let me get this straight. You are recommending they add at least 540 lbs of extra weight to a 24' boat on top of the crew and gear???!!! Not to mention three 30 gal. cans that have gasoline vapors and fumes in them. That is absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow. This thread keeps on going.

If you need to carry 90 gallons on the deck, then the answer to your orginal question "Can I make it to Boomvag", is *NO*.

Brandon


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

heres a pic for ya


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Wow. This thread keeps on going.
> 
> If you need to carry 90 gallons on the deck, then the answer to your orginal question "Can I make it to Boomvag", is *NO*.
> 
> Brandon


I would say not only NO, but *HELL NO*!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Swells said:


> I don't know if you folks have a strategy, but my dad taught me to run for the Southwest side of a squall because if the storm rotates, the Northeast side will be the worst ... in other words, get left if you can. If you have to turn downwind you have to hold the boat where it won't broach in the waves, the most difficult kind of driving you can do on a boat. -sam


One of the beautiful things about XM weather is that it will give you a really good idea of what direction to run. It will also show you the location of lightning strikes.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoa, I had no idea the technology had come that far ...
http://www.xmradio.com/weather/learn_about.xmc#proddefs

Was out a few years ago with my brother off SPI ten clicks and there were some popper thunderstorms around ... of course my bro had some other technology and was bragging about the rock stations, GPS, and weather maps. "So why are we steering right into a hailstorm, bro?"

It wasn't there on his rig. Gosh that hailstorm was miserable, blew out our sunglasses and we're hiding behind the center console ... yukka!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

XM weather is hard to beat for the money. Around 800 bux, gets most of teh equiptment needed, I know that a lot of the new GPS units are set up to plug in the XM antenea, and it is nice to have if you aint got radar. Jeff has it on the Chingador, and we have used it when out to see if anything unexpected was building where we were heading. Last time out, had a thunderhead come out of nowhere right over the spot we where going to go to, I am sure it saved us from taking a pounding.


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

I saw this strom offshore of me about 10 miles did not think much of it looked back about 15 minutes later and it was about 2 miles away good thing it was headed west running 26 knots it is still flying past us 30 minutes before it was flat calm.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Your right, It might take more. I used to have carry up to 200 on deck for a long weekend offshore. Don't know that I would do it now, but we took the precautions we could considering, had adequate safety gear and caught the snot out of fish. Worst case is we were a potential grease slick on the gulf, no one would have to tow us though. Don't know that I would do it now, but a whole bunch on this board and elsewhwere have done the same, especially with older technology engines. I've also fished the lump against all advise in a bayboat, 7 times. Still wouldn't advise either situation but if you must go, go as prepared as you can. You take a greater chance by getting on loop 610 on most mornings.



Chase This! said:


> Wow. This thread keeps on going.
> 
> If you need to carry 90 gallons on the deck, then the answer to your orginal question "Can I make it to Boomvag", is *NO*.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's a better one. This one popped up on us less than a mile away. 5 miles outta Freeport in 2007.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's a better one. This one popped up on us less than a mile away. 5 miles outta Freeport in 2007. Notice the size of the rig.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Pattillo said:


> Your right, It might take more. I used to have carry up to 200 on deck for a long weekend offshore. Don't know that I would do it now, but we took the precautions we could considering, had adequate safety gear and caught the snot out of fish. Worst case is we were a potential grease slick on the gulf, no one would have to tow us though. Don't know that I would do it now, but a whole bunch on this board and elsewhwere have done the same, especially with older technology engines. I've also fished the lump against all advise in a bayboat, 7 times. Still wouldn't advise either situation but if you must go, go as prepared as you can. You take a greater chance by getting on loop 610 on most mornings.


Loop 610 is not over 100 miles in the Gulf. If you pay attention to your surroundings while driving you can usually avert a collision. Sometime in the Gulf your surroundings can change and there is nothing you can do to avert it, no matter how much you pay attention to them. You may be able to go around a storm, but how much fuel will that take?

My boat holds 200 gallons, but with 2-strokes I am getting less that 2 MPG. That puts me at a little over 100 miles out at best on the 1/3 rule. I have a boat that can handle rough seas exceptionally well. I am playing with prop pitch right now to get more MPG, but will concede that I cannot make Boomvang with the fuel on board if I cannot get it closer to 2 MPG. If that does not happen I do not see my boat making it to Boomvang unless I re-power with 4-strokes, which I do not see happening any time in the near future.

What everyone on here that are reasoning things out have been saying is that it is a *VERY BAD* decision to try to make Boomvang in a boat like Bobby has. He asked our opinions and he is getting them. Whether or not he understands and listens to reason is another issue. One more thing I have to say is.......if you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pattillo said:


> Still wouldn't advise either situation but if you must go, go as prepared as you can. You take a greater chance by getting on loop 610 on most mornings.


Am I the only one who finds this funny? "Must" go? When is there ever a situation when you "must" go fishing? It is a luxury hobby.

This is all moot. He is going to do what he is going to do.

How about "you must buy a bigger boat". Can't afford a bigger boat? Book the Big E.

Brandon


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

I kind of had the same question. I have a 26' Robalo with twin 4S Yamahas. It has a 205 gl tank. I assume Tequila is within reach but is Boomvang. Would you do boomvang in a 26 footer or would that be a clear demonstration of stupidity?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

well if ya could find that ole hippie coffee boat out there in the Gulf mebbe you could get the sails ta work for the ride back in, right?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Twelve pages for a "can I make it"????????

Yall can tell stories all you want but bottom line is if you gota ask than NO!

You have to know your boat and the conditions that may arise on a long run like the floaters. Fish with your boat and get used to it. know it inside and out then just ask yourself if you can make the run.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

found it


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Ono Loco said:


> One time I wer down yonder en chocaltte bay and da win come uh whoopin sumpin furce like to swump me..


LOL, you wrong fer dat!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I have gone that far and further in a 24' McKee Craft with 180 gallons of fuel and an extra 30 in a drum many times. You should have no problem going that far with those motors. I did it with twin 200 etechs that only got around 1.3 mpg. Be careful when transfering fuel though. We always turn everything off before transfering. The 33 gallon plastic drums are very strudy and should be very safe, for carring gas anyways! We will be going next time the weather is good out of Matagorda if you need a buddy boat.

David


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Have y'all noticed that it is mostly guys younger than 30 that say it is OK to go that far in a realitively small boat with less than adequate standard fuel capacity? Coincidence?


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Have y'all noticed that it is mostly guys younger than 30 that say it is OK to go that far in a realitively small boat with less than adequate standard fuel capacity? Coincidence?


NOT ALL!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I turn 30 next year maybe I'll change my mind then ....I'd still go if the trip was planned to my satisfaction and the weather looked right


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

well lets see ive been in my boat 28' custom aluminum catamran with 200hp suzuki 4strokes 250 gallons



im just tryin to figure out if we can do it with out puttin to much gas on the deck of my buddys boat we fish ska out of 28 triton with 250hp verados 200 gallons


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> NOT ALL!


There are a couple of exceptions. Brandon and yourself for starters, and I did not mean y'all.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno, at 51 all I want is to drive for maybe 3 hours, fish for 4, and head home. That's a 10-hour day, good enough for me. /sam


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice looking Triton, I've always wondered why they don't put bigger fuel tanks in them. I've got a friend with a 01 2690 with merc's 150's on it and has the same size fuel cell. Needless to say we don't get to run as far as we'd like


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Still going . . . . .


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

call McGolfer he used to run a 22 ft GB cat out and back with no problem !!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

pilar said:


> call McGolfer he used to run a 22 ft GB cat out and back with no problem !!!


yeah,....... but McGolfer can walk on water!!!

<well that's what i heard!>

ROTFLMAO!........

sorry McGolfer, but there's no way i could resist that'un!!!...... 
especially after having read the 'spooling a 2-speed' thread a while back


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

shut me down!.... it's 5:30! 

"







*we are going to be down for about a half hour for some new hardware* 
We will be down from about a half hour or so from sometime from 5:30 to 8PM while our system admin swaps out some hardware on the servers"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this and a 5hp kicker on the t-top


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

You don't need all that fancy gear to get'um. Just a blow up matress, 5hp kicker, a little gas, and a strong cane pole.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

where's the pic coastal's chunk o'styrofoam when ya need it?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> this and a 5hp kicker on the t-top


Better make it two 2.5 HP motors in case one fails, and don't forget about the two 55 gallon drums of extra gasoline on the deck for more range.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

AlwaysGoneFishing, You sir, is a diehard LOL


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Dead is dead and your odds of dying on any given day are worse on 610. I've lost 3 clients in the last year on 610 and none on the water in all my years.

Again, not advocating, but have you ever been 100+ nm miles offshore in any outboard powered boat? How about a sub 30' boat with gas on the deck? The only reason I ask is while not advisable, with proper precaution and the right crew, its not only possible but very possible and relatively safe. And I'm no where near 30 yoa, although I do sleep with one every night. lol.



Snap Draggin said:


> Loop 610 is not over 100 miles in the Gulf. If you pay attention to your surroundings while driving you can usually avert a collision. Sometime in the Gulf your surroundings can change and there is nothing you can do to avert it, no matter how much you pay attention to them. You may be able to go around a storm, but how much fuel will that take?
> 
> My boat holds 200 gallons, but with 2-strokes I am getting less that 2 MPG. That puts me at a little over 100 miles out at best on the 1/3 rule. I have a boat that can handle rough seas exceptionally well. I am playing with prop pitch right now to get more MPG, but will concede that I cannot make Boomvang with the fuel on board if I cannot get it closer to 2 MPG. If that does not happen I do not see my boat making it to Boomvang unless I re-power with 4-strokes, which I do not see happening any time in the near future.
> 
> What everyone on here that are reasoning things out have been saying is that it is a *VERY BAD* decision to try to make Boomvang in a boat like Bobby has. He asked our opinions and he is getting them. Whether or not he understands and listens to reason is another issue. One more thing I have to say is.......if you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough!


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Have y'all noticed that it is mostly guys younger than 30 that say it is OK to go that far in a realitively small boat with less than adequate standard fuel capacity? Coincidence?


I am mostly over 40, and my crews are over mid 50s
all are highly educated and highly compensated , 
very healthy and athletic. Some people jump out of 
airplanes, some people stay at home eat too much
and don't excercise, some smoke too much and drink 
too much. We just like to go out fishing in far away 
places in a more than capable 24 whaler. If a younger
than 30 can afford the time and money to make the trip, well, more power to him. I'd rather be 30 and lived life than older and do nothing. I also ride an 03 Harley,
and if you ask me that's more dangerous than going
to Boomvang 100: 1


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Dirty Dave said:


> I have been out there in a 25 parker which is not much different, if I were you I would take 3 30's. Stop at taquila and empty the drums. strap um to the front and roll.


I think we did 7 trips to boomvang and nansen in one season in our parker. We normally brought about 100 gallons. That parker was much wider then a whaler though.
Jeff


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

It is doable, and Bobby, I never intended to flame you. I just meant to point out when you had questioned KillerOfFish, It can get nasty fast. Many here have seen it, you have been lucky not to. If you plan, prepare, and as you stated in your initial post, that you would be getting used to your boats capabilities, and you know what your capabilities are, as well as having everything needed for the trip, it is a doable trip. Just be careful and prepaired for any forseeable problem. I Dont own a boat, dont try to BS anyone that I am an expert, but if I won the lottery tommorow and bought a 40 foot brand spankin new Cabo, I would not make a trip over 30 or 40 miles, at the most, till I knew I was able to handle whatever came up. There are a few boats in your size that, maybe not as fast, carry onboard enough fuel to make it. If there were some other boats heading out with you, and you know that to the best of your knowledge, your boat is in prime shape, I would give it a go. He11, I would go with ya, And I am one of the old guys LOL,


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Man I don't see where you're putting 100 gallons because if you stow in in the cockpit you can't fight no fish, and stow it in the bow you'll drive into a wave. Carrying an extra 600 pounds means burning more fuel, not to mention ruining the boat's stability. Then you get there you try to siphon the fuel from the bladder or barrell into your fuel tank and get the stuff everywhere. Heck man that's a bunch of mickey mouse ... we need a Stripes convenience store out there on a rig!

OK, not funny, but I tried ...


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bobby, I have a 2003 240 outrage w/2007 suzuki 140's and I average about 1.7mpg cruising at 22-25mph. The boat will make it but I think that you would have to carry too much fuel on deck to be safe. Good luck if you go.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

there is no way that i would put that much gas on deck. once i get some more concrete numbers on my mpg ill make up my mind.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Been watching this with a lot of interest. Two of us just did Tequila and BV in our boats and we had twin 225 Optis and both had a 200 gallon tank. We used right at 100 to 125 gallons for the entire trip including trolling, running engines all night and putting up with some bad head-seas out and cross seas on the way in. We took an extra 25 or 30 gallons of fuel in plastic jugs but would never have needed it, even if we had to outrun a storm or hold position in a bad blow for a day or so. Additionally, you can use your cell phone to call home from Tequila or BV so if you have a big issue you can get help that way or you can tell the rigs you have a problem and they will get you help. All you need to do is make trips in ever-increasing distances until you are sure about your own and the boat's capabilities and if it looks good...go for it. Boat size matters less than the captain's experience and ability to stay cool and make good decisions. 

I've seen smaller boats just bob up and down in bad seas while large boats took a royal beating. I've been in both scenarios many times and really cannot make a true decision of what is better since both have their merits. The larger boats have more fishing room but the smaller boats are often more efficient and get the job done.

In the end it is sort of like the 4WD folks who praise their Hummers and F-250s when in-the-end it often just takes them farther from the road to where they get stuck while the little Jeeps just keep on chugging away.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hey Jerry, your experiance counts more than anything also*

Anyone who has known Jerry knows he has fished pretty much all over the world, got a new 28 foot Sea Pro, and, In my opinion, I feel as comfortable fishing with him anytime, anywhere. Thats where the biggest part of the equation comes in. Are you qualified, confident and knolegable to make a run that far offshore. I have fished with a couple of friends who if I did not feel it was safe, I would not go, and had one trip last year where myself and onother 2Cooler had to tell the kid that we where fishing with that his boat was not going to handle the seas, and he was dead set on going out in 27 miles in 5 footers in an open transome 21 footer. I have fished with Jerry (team Sponge. Now Team Notorious), and the first time we fished.before the boat went into the water, he went thru a list of what to do's in emergency situations, I have always respected him for that, as well as now, he knows his limitations, his crafts limitations, and how to inform his crew on whatever needs to be done. I would rather learn form experiance, than try to do it on my own and drown from inexperiance. Look for someone who knows there s**t, learn, and enjoy.I have been lucky fishing with Jerry, and Jeff, always a good trip, fun, safe and enjoyable.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Team Sponge said:


> Been watching this with a lot of interest. Two of us just did Tequila and BV in our boats and we had twin 225 Optis and both had a 200 gallon tank. We used right at 100 to 125 gallons for the entire trip including trolling, running engines all night and putting up with some bad head-seas out and cross seas on the way in. We took an extra 25 or 30 gallons of fuel in plastic jugs but would never have needed it, even if we had to outrun a storm or hold position in a bad blow for a day or so. Additionally, you can use your cell phone to call home from Tequila or BV so if you have a big issue you can get help that way or you can tell the rigs you have a problem and they will get you help. All you need to do is make trips in ever-increasing distances until you are sure about your own and the boat's capabilities and if it looks good...go for it. Boat size matters less than the captain's experience and ability to stay cool and make good decisions.
> 
> I've seen smaller boats just bob up and down in bad seas while large boats took a royal beating. I've been in both scenarios many times and really cannot make a true decision of what is better since both have their merits. The larger boats have more fishing room but the smaller boats are often more efficient and get the job done.
> 
> In the end it is sort of like the 4WD folks who praise their Hummers and F-250s when in-the-end it often just takes them farther from the road to where they get stuck while the little Jeeps just keep on chugging away.


What the hell kind of post is this meant to be?

I'm pretty sure everyone on this thread who told him not to do it said he had a marginally capable boat. He just doesn't seem to have a functioning brain.

Case in point is his last post where he's more concerned with MPG's and making that the determining factor on whether the trip (trips?) happen or not.

I live a block away from where he runs out of and we keep the boat at UT. If he ever gets in trouble while we're out there we'll **** sure help him out and then send you the bill.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Pattillo said:


> Dead is dead and your odds of dying on any given day are worse on 610. I've lost 3 clients in the last year on 610 and none on the water in all my years.
> 
> Again, not advocating, but have you ever been 100+ nm miles offshore in any outboard powered boat? How about a sub 30' boat with gas on the deck? The only reason I ask is while not advisable, with proper precaution and the right crew, its not only possible but very possible and relatively safe. And I'm no where near 30 yoa, although I do sleep with one every night. lol.


Ah, I knew I forgot something here.

While I don't turn my golden retriever loose on the highway because odds are he won't get hit, nor do my friends let their kids play tag when the traffic is "light", we all tend to try to make responsible decisions.

I'm not advocating that he sleeps with some chick he picks up on 610 and doesn't use a condom.

I just suggest he uses one and knows how it works.

By the way, compare the number of users of 610 to people fishing 100+ miles out in the gulf and you just might realize you came up with a terrible analogy.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

I just changed the my desktop background to Hotrod's pic of the waterspout. Thought looking at it for 3-4 months before the season it might be a good reminder to check the weather before heading out and while on the water. Just because it's sunny dosen't mean trouble isn't lurking. As for summer squalls blowing up, I've had that experience and once is enough. I was lucky to be in the bay about 5 miles north of Smith Pt and the BAY got HUGE and nasty in about 20 min. 4-5' waves IN THE BAY, heavy rain, waterspout - the whole nine yards. I was in a 19' Blue Wave at the time, not 100yds for shore but scared to death. Water in the boat was almost up to the gunnels, not from crashing waves, but from the hard rain. Had to open the floor access hatches to get the water to the bilge because the self-bailing deck couldn't keep up. I still think that if I hadn't run the boat to where the waves couldn't crash in that would have been it for the old tunnel hull. Hopefully that experience has made me a better captn. I say captn because I KNOW I am not a full Captain like some of you guys. Whether Coast Guard Certified or not, your experience has earned you the credentials and I think it is good that ya'll are sharing that experience with Bobby. Early in this post Bobby said that the water just couldn't get that nasty that quick. My .02 is that if you don't know that it can (whether you've seen it for yourself or not) more experience is needed to make a run like that. Having said that, if you're going have fun, man! Just be careful and watch the weather, watch the weather, watch the weather.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> You don't need all that fancy gear to get'um. Just a blow up matress, 5hp kicker, a little gas, and a strong cane pole.


David, you've got way too much time on your hands. Funny stuff.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its time for the pic of Beating a Dead Horse.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

like this ?


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

All good advice, but the best advice is the one taken. 100 miles is a long way away from land.
Bigger boats can venture far, but little boats should stay near shore.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*Bv*

Get an Epirb and go fishing. That boat can handel it just fine. Watch the weather. Your window needs to be a minimum of 3 days of good sea's. Don't take any chances with the weather. There are always other days and plenty of people that will take you with them if you can't get the weather you need to go in your boat. I agree with the people that say you need to know your boat and its capabilities. But the only way to get experience that far is to go that far. The first time it will be a little scarry. The next time you will fill a little more comfortable. Send me a PM with you # and I will call you next time we go. By the way I am only 29 so I guess I don't know what I am talking about!!!

David


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Question: *How many people who have been to Boomvang had to ask strangers if their boat could make it.* (serisouly, I want to know).

It is your boat. You should know it in and out. Who are we to tell you yes, or no. Never seen your boat, never been on your boat, etc.

The captain of the vessel should know it's limits. Don't rely on a public forum to make this decision for you.

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Anyone who drives 150 nm one way for a slimy kingfish definitely doesn't know what he's talking about .



Mossy Oak said:


> Get an Epirb and go fishing. That boat can handel it just fine. Watch the weather. Your window needs to be a minimum of 3 days of good sea's. Don't take any chances with the weather. There are always other days and plenty of people that will take you with them if you can't get the weather you need to go in your boat. I agree with the people that say you need to know your boat and its capabilities. But the only way to get experience that far is to go that far. The first time it will be a little scarry. The next time you will fill a little more comfortable. Send me a PM with you # and I will call you next time we go. *By the way I am only 29 so I guess I don't know what I am talking about!*!!
> 
> David


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wacker said:


> Twelve pages for a "can I make it"????????


no, it takes a minimum of 16 pages.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Would some one please kill this thread.. that dead horse keeps on taking a beating.....


----------

